# Finally!



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 6, 2017)

I've been trying for three years to get a picture of this bird!


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 6, 2017)

Great picture! Does "he" do some fishing in that pond?


----------



## antharper (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice shot !


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 7, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 12, 2017)

*Fishing or froggin*

I couldn't tell which with my camera but that's how I finally got a pic. He flew from the bank to the log. I'm trying to get a better pic.



model88_308 said:


> Great picture! Does "he" do some fishing in that pond?


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 12, 2017)

**

Thank you.


antharper said:


> Nice shot !


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 12, 2017)

**

Thanks.



wvdawg said:


> Good one!


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 20, 2017)

Great pics.  I've got a couple of Green Herons living around my pond.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Beautiful shots,,,,


----------

